
Office 365 pauses email sync to force users to use Outlook - apple4ever
https://twitter.com/stevesi/status/1107915637077139456
======
apple4ever
I gotta say this is pretty outrageous. Its one thing for free accounts (which
is still not okay). But the email also mentions "work account". That is
absolutely unacceptable.

I think I've run into this one as well:
[https://twitter.com/robchandhok/status/1108011333029490688](https://twitter.com/robchandhok/status/1108011333029490688)

